

The Truth About Toilet Swirl – Smarter Every Day and Veritasium - ColinWright
http://www.smartereveryday.com/toiletswirl

======
vmilner
It's good to be able to quantify the level at which it's visible - telling
people (as I have done) "it's real but usually too tiny to see" is far less
persuasive than "it's real, and if you use a child's swimming pool and leave
it alone for a day you can see it"

